# Auriculares antiruido



## shocky (Ago 10, 2007)

Hola  a todos.
Estoy tratando de encontrar y aun lo lo he logardo. Un circuito que me anule el sonido.
Es decir un dispocitivo para los oidos que al colocarcelos uno "se escuhe el silencio"
Se que esto es posible, ya que existe.
Y el funcionamiento es simple hay que colocar un microfono que capte el audio circuindante, luego un circuito que lo deface 180° y por ultimo un pequeño parlantito que reprodusca esta señal defasada. Por consiguiente dos señales defasedas 180° no se podrian escuchar encontrandoce en el mismo sitio.
Bueno si alguien tiene algo de esto ya probado o algun circuito por probar, les agradeceria que me lo facilitaran.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Gabf (Ago 10, 2007)

yo tmb quiero armarme uno de esos... me habian contado del funcionamiento. pero NUNCA se me ocurrio ponerme a buscarlos, igualmente se debe complicar su "armado" Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Tambien necesita un CAG (Control automatico de ganancia) para ecualizar correctamente el ruido exterior.


----------



## shocky (Ago 11, 2007)

Si tiene que tener algun sistema de realimentacion para graduar automaticamente la ganancia. Tomando muestra del nivel de salida.
Pero bueno aun no encuentro nada.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Lugo de sacudir Internet cayo esto:

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/23136.pdf


----------



## JV (Ago 11, 2007)

Hola shocky, tanto tiempo... la parte del AGC (o CAG en buen español) te lo puedo pasar, en el trabajo usamos, esta echo con un operacional, un transistor y algunos componentes mas.

Saludos..


----------



## shocky (Ago 17, 2007)

Como va tanto tiempo.
La verdad es que estoy buscando algun circuito que ya este listo, que funcione, no tengo ganas de renegar. jeje.
Pero por lo que veo no esta nada facil lo que quiero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

shocky, me pase un buen rato buscando junto a mi amigo Google y lo unico que encontre es ese IC que postee, debe ser algun secreto de estado el  #$€*#@#  circuito.


----------



## juanma (Sep 19, 2007)

Con eso de defasar 180º, nentonces me pregunto on tendriamos que escuchar nada si conectamos un par de parlantes, uno + con + y el otro + con - es decir:

parlante1  +------>+               parlante2   + -----> -
                 - ------>-                                   - -----> +

Se que esta mal la suposicion, pero que es lo que esta mal.

Saludos


----------



## shocky (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola juanma.
Has la prueba de conectar en un mismo recinto acustico dos parlante desfasados 180° alimentados con el mismo tono.
Y luego invierte uno de ellos. Notaras que al estar defasados practicamente el sonido que percivimos es nulo pero al colocarlos en face se ecuchara claramente.
Saludos


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 3, 2010)

Me interesa y mucho y pues mis conosimientos de electronica son pocos pero estoy dispuesto a estudiarlo y a desarrollarlo si alguien tiene mas informacion al respecto le agradeceria


----------

